# Gambian: Iko iko un day



## 237

Hi!
Can someone translate for me what means:
"iko iko un day
jock a mo fee ai na nè"
thans very much


----------



## Necsus

I really doubt that it is Italian...


----------



## Elisa68

Ciao 237!
Dubito che sia inglese...

Edit: scusa Necsus! Ma 237 non è italiano???


----------



## victoria luz

The words seem to be creole corruption of Gambian words (iko for ago, un day for amay, etc). Very broadly speaking, they mean: Hey hey! (or Pay attention!) I/we are listening!
_Joc-a-mo-fee-no-ah-nah-nay_ means Don't mess with us! We are for real!
They are verses in Cajun, from the traditional chants sung in New Orleans for Mardi Gras Indian parade (sfilata di Carnevale delle tribù in costume tradizionale).

They have been merged into many modern songs, because of the catchiness of the appeal to the listener (one sings Ago ago! or Iko Iko! all the others are supposed to reply Amay!)


----------



## Ottavio Amato

victoria luz said:
			
		

> The words seem to be creole corruption of Gambian words (iko for ago, un day for amay, etc). Very broadly speaking, they mean: Hey hey! (or Pay attention!) I/we are listening!
> _Joc-a-mo-fee-no-ah-nah-nay_ means Don't mess with us! We are for real!
> They are verses in Cajun, from the traditional chants sung in New Orleans for Mardi Gras Indian parade (sfilata di Carnevale delle tribù in costume tradizionale).


 



Già Già. Quoto


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Edit: scusa Necsus! Ma 237 non è italiano???


 
Lui/Lei può darsi, ma la frase sicuramente no!


----------



## 237

thanks, victoria!


----------

